# Singaporean to work in Malaysia



## seeksnidget (May 8, 2015)

Hi
My company which is based in Singapore needs to send a few of our Singaporean staff to oversee its operations in Malaysia, as well as Sabah and Sarawak.

What are the visas or passes that can be applied for them?
What are the requirements for application?
What is the application procedure?
How long does it take for the application to be processed?


My company has set up a company registered in Malaysia and its main operation is service centres for IT products.

Thanks!


----------

